# Traitement de texte IPAD



## Chloebin (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
 Je viens d acheter un iPad et je ne sais pas quoi choisir comme traitement de texte.
J'avais un pc avant, dc je connais bien word.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait word professionnal handbook qui est tt a fait comme word, mais est ce bien?
J'ai besoin dune mise en pages comme word, car c'est pour mes cours.
Je n'ai pas bcp d'infos sur PAGES ,?
Y a t il mieux?

Merci d avance


----------

